# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Ավտոմեքենաների ներմուծում Հայաստան մաքսազերծում

## voter

Ինչքան հասակացա հարկային ծառայությունը հրաժարվել է այլևս հրապարակել տվյալներ, թե ինչ կարգի վճարներ պիտի իրականացվի Հայաստան ավտոմեքենա ներմուծելիս։ 

Ցանկալի կլիներ իմանալ, եթե որևէ մեկը անձնական փորձ կամ լսած է թե ինչ կարգի չափանիշներ, բարդություններ գներ են օգտագործված մեքենաների մաքասազերման համար։

Կոնկրետ - հին 10-15 տարվա մեքենաներ ներմուծելուց, ձիաուժով, թե շարժիչի չափերով թե գնման գնով են հարկվում-մաքսազերծվում....

----------


## Elmo

> Ինչքան հասակացա հարկային ծառայությունը հրաժարվել է այլևս հրապարակել տվյալներ, թե ինչ կարգի վճարներ պիտի իրականացվի Հայաստան ավտոմեքենա ներմուծելիս։ 
> 
> Ցանկալի կլիներ իմանալ, եթե որևէ մեկը անձնական փորձ կամ լսած է թե ինչ կարգի չափանիշներ, բարդություններ գներ են օգտագործված մեքենաների մաքասազերման համար։
> 
> Կոնկրետ - հին 10-15 տարվա մեքենաներ ներմուծելուց, ձիաուժով, թե շարժիչի չափերով թե գնման գնով են հարկվում-մաքսազերծվում....


Մեքնենան ինչքան վրեդ նստել ա, դրա հալալ 33-40 տոկոսի չափ էլ մաքսազերծումն ա արժենալու: Ոչ մի այլ տրամաբանություն չկա: Ո՞նց են հաշվում, Աստված գիտի: Որոշ մոդելներ ընդհանրապես չես կարող ներմուծել, որովհետև դրանց ներմուծումը մի քանի հաստավզերի մենաշնորն ա :

----------


## ministr

Մոտավորապես կարող ես օգտագործել ժամանակին հրապարակված թվերը, դրան գումարելով մեքենայի վրա առկա լրացուցիչ "շքեղությունները" ինչպիսիք են կռուիզ կոնտրոլ, քսենոն լուսարձակներ, լավ անվահեծեր և այլն:

----------


## davidus

ուրեմն մի հատ պրակտիկ խորհուրդ քեզ... եթե գնաս մաքսատուն, ու մաքսազերծման գինը հարցնես, հաստատ ասելու են` ապեր մի հատ բեր ավտոն նայենք, նոր կասենք: Բայց ամբողջ հարցը նրանում ա, որ եթե ավտոմեքենան մցրեցիր "անգար", ապա առանց մաքսազերծելու իրավունք չունես էնտեղից հանես, իսկ անգարում ավտոմեքենայի գտնվելու ամեն լրացուցիչ օրվա համար պիտի մուծես ոչ քիչ գումար: Հիմա մարդ ես, էդ պահին չես ուզում մաքսազերծես, իզուր քաշվելու ես:
Էնպես որ, ավելի լավա մի հատ գնաս, էնտեղ պատերի վրա կպցված ա մոտավոր գինը, նայի, տես քո դեպքում ինչքան ա:

----------


## voter

Հարցն էլ դրանում է, թե որևէ մեկը էտ պատերի տակ եղել ա կամ մոտիկ ա որ նայի ասի։ 
Հին գներն այլևս չեմ գտնում ինտեռնետում ու միայն մի տեղ գտա մաքսայինի մամուլի խոսնակի «խոլոք» մտքերը, որ միակ վարիանտը պատերին փակցրածն է ու բա թե ոչ մի երկրում չեն հրապարակում մենք ել չենք անում – որ դա աբսուրդ է թեման դրա մասին չէ։

Հարցը նրանում է, որ եթե հին տաս տարվա չլած մի քանի հարյուր հազար քշած մեքենան, որ Եվրոպա համարյա ձրի տալիս բայց հայաստանում դեռ գեղերում բանում դրա կարիք ունեն, կթույլատրեն ներմուծել Հայաստան։ ՈՒ ինչ 30% արժեք են ուզում, զրոի 30% էլի զրո է ;o)...

Բայց դէ զրո գնի մեքենայի համար էլ պիտի մաքսազերծում գոյություն ունենա, հետաքրքիր է ինչ չափանիշներով են չափում, ասենք ամեն ձիաուժի համար ինչ որ գումար, թե շարժիչի տարողունակության ամեն լիտրի, կուբիկ սանտիմերի համար...

----------


## voter

Կանխարգելելով հերդական «գնա չգիտեմ ուր իմացի չգիտեմ ումից» բերեմ այն ինչ արդեն պարզել եմ
http://auto.am/index.php?al=custom_house
Մինչև 10-տարվա հնության մեքենա 34%
մինչև 15 տարի - 42-46 %
ավելի հինը - 52%.
Արժեքը ինչ որ իրենց ցուցակների հիման վրա է գումարած տրանսպորտային ծախսերը

Բայց հարցս վերաբերում է կոնկրետ փաստեր իմացող, արդեն եղած փորձին, օրինակներին ու կարծում եմ ոչ միայն ես շնորհակալ կլինեմ եթե կիսվեք ինֆորմացիայով, ինչքան է արժեցել կոնկրետ դեպքում մաքսազերծումը, կոնկրետ մեքենայի, տարի, հզորություն, արժեք...

----------


## dvgray

գիտեմ, որ ուրիշ բան ես հարցնում, բայց մի բան ասեմ, կարող ա օգտակար լինի  :Smile: 
ուրեմն, մեքենան մտցնում ես Հայասըան ասենք գերմանական մշտական համարներով, ու ոչ մի մաքսազերծում բան չես անում: մեքենայի համր մի սոմվոլիկ գումար ես մուծում սահմանին - ասենք Սադախլու /եթե ճիշտ գիտեմ, 5000 դրամ ա/ ու վերջ, կարաս մեկ տարի քշես առանց պրոբլեմի: մնում ա մի տարին չանցած էլի հանել մեքենան Հայաստանի սահմանով ու էլի ներս մտցնել /կարաս նույնիսկ 1 ժամվա մեջ/ ու էլի գումար մուծես ու էլի քշես: սենց մի 50 տարի ոչ քշես, մեկ ա ռաստամոժկի  փողից քիչ կլինի:
 :Smile:

----------

voter (31.07.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Ժողովուրդ, իսկ տրանզիտ համարներով բերվո՞ղ մեքենան, եթե օտարերկրյա քաղաքացին է բերում, որ հետո Հայստանում գրանցվի դա էլ կանգնեցնի հաշվառման իր անունով: Դրա համար էլ անմիջապես՝ *սահմանի՞ն* պիտի մաքստուրքը մուծվի:

----------


## Hda

> Ժողովուրդ, իսկ տրանզիտ համարներով բերվո՞ղ մեքենան, եթե օտարերկրյա քաղաքացին է բերում, որ հետո Հայստանում գրանցվի դա էլ կանգնեցնի հաշվառման իր անունով: Դրա համար էլ անմիջապես՝ *սահմանի՞ն* պիտի մաքստուրքը մուծվի:


օտարերկյա քաղաքացին կարող է միայն *ժամանակավոր* հաշվառման կանգնեցնել տրանսպորտային միջոցը *իր անունով*,դրա համար մաքսատուրք չի մուծվում:
Եթե  հաշվառման կանգնեցնել տրանսպորտային միջոցը ուրիշի անունով անունով-դա նույն հայսատանցուն վաճառելն է,որի համար էլ բնականաբար մաքսատուրք գանձվում է առք ու վաճարքի պահին,ոչ անմիջապես սահմանին:Ռչ մաքսազերծված մեքենան հայաստանցին չի կարող հաշվառման կանգնեցնել:

----------

Արևածագ (31.07.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> գիտեմ, որ ուրիշ բան ես հարցնում, բայց մի բան ասեմ, կարող ա օգտակար լինի 
> ուրեմն, մեքենան մտցնում ես Հայասըան ասենք գերմանական մշտական համարներով, ու ոչ մի մաքսազերծում բան չես անում: մեքենայի համր մի սոմվոլիկ գումար ես մուծում սահմանին - ասենք Սադախլու /եթե ճիշտ գիտեմ, 5000 դրամ ա/ ու վերջ, կարաս մեկ տարի քշես առանց պրոբլեմի: մնում ա մի տարին չանցած էլի հանել մեքենան Հայաստանի սահմանով ու էլի ներս մտցնել /կարաս նույնիսկ 1 ժամվա մեջ/ ու էլի գումար մուծես ու էլի քշես: սենց մի 50 տարի ոչ քշես, մեկ ա ռաստամոժկի  փողից քիչ կլինի:


2 ամիսը մեկ պետք ա հանես ու ներս բերես: ավելի թանկ ա կանգնում, քան մաքսազերծելը: Սաղ հաշվարկած ա: Մենակ Վրաստանին սահմանամերձ բնակավայրերում ա ձեռնտու տենց մեքենա պահելը: Դրա համար էլ Հայաստանի էդ հատվածում սաղ Վրացական համարներով մեքենաներ են քշում:

----------


## aerosmith

էս թեման չէի տեսել, թե չէ ավելի շուտ կպատասխանեի
որեմն այս մեքենան http://www.list.am/item/264367 (գովազդ չհամարվի) 2008 թվականի հոկտեմբերի հասավ հայաստան։
մաքսազերծումը նստեց 2900-3300 դոլլարի կարգի(մեջը ապրանք էլ կար) , եկել էր ԱՄՆ-ից, բաաաաաաաայց վաաայ էդ մաքսազերծելուն։ 3 օր տևեց, ցերեկվա 2-ից մինչև իրիկվա 6-ը ընդեղ չլվում էինք, չհաշված դրանց մուննաթը, որ քիչ էր մնում թռնեիր դեմքներին։ 
Բաաայց մի խորհուրդ, մեքենան խրգելուց ինչքան կարաք վրի շքեղությունները հանեք(եթե հնարավոր է) ասենք թե անվադողերը ու դրեք հին քոսոտ անվադողեր, քսենոնները, մագը, թիվի, վուուֆեր, ուսւլիտել, ու նոր ուղարկեք, իսկ էդ մնացածը հետո ուղարկեք պասիլկով։ Պասիլկեն հասավ 50-100 դոլլարի կարգի քցում եք շների բերաննեը ոը ապրանքը վերցնում

----------


## voter

3 օր սահմանին մնացել է մաքսազերծում անելու համար, թե մտել հասել է Երևան ու հետո մաքսազերծման հարցերը լուծելու համար երեք օր է պահանջվել։

Դե ամեն դեպքում ստացվում է եթե բերես հասցնես Հայաստան կարող ես մտցնել մաքսազերծման հարցերը պարզել, եթե շահավետ չլինի գոնէ էլի կարելի ա հանել հետ տանել քանի որ 10-15 տարվա հնամաշ մեքենայի բերելու պլաններ են, ոչ մի զիզիբիզիություն, գյուղացի մարդու օրվա հարցեր լուծելու համար նվեր, բայց որ վերջում չստացվի գին չունեցող մեքենային մի քանի հազար էլ վրեն դնեն ու հետ տանել պրես անել մետալալոմ հանձնելը ավելի էժան լինի  :Shok: )

Առայժմ ինչքան հասկանում եմ «պետական գաղտնիք է» հայաստանում ինչ հիմունքներով է – շարժիչի չափ, ձիաուժ, տարիք ևլն, օգտագործված մեքենան մաքսազերծվում, որ գոնէ մոտավորապես հասկանալի լինի քանի տարվա հնության ու ինչ չափի մեքենա նվիրելուց մարդուն ավելի շատ վատություն չես անի կան լավություն....

----------


## Kuk

> Կանխարգելելով հերդական «գնա չգիտեմ ուր իմացի չգիտեմ ումից» բերեմ այն ինչ արդեն պարզել եմ
> http://auto.am/index.php?al=custom_house
> Մինչև 10-տարվա հնության մեքենա 34%
> մինչև 15 տարի - 42-46 %
> ավելի հինը - 52%.
> Արժեքը ինչ որ իրենց ցուցակների հիման վրա է գումարած տրանսպորտային ծախսերը
> 
> Բայց հարցս վերաբերում է կոնկրետ փաստեր իմացող, արդեն եղած փորձին, օրինակներին ու կարծում եմ ոչ միայն ես շնորհակալ կլինեմ եթե կիսվեք ինֆորմացիայով, ինչքան է արժեցել կոնկրետ դեպքում մաքսազերծումը, կոնկրետ մեքենայի, տարի, հզորություն, արժեք...


Եթե 2010-ի հունվարի տվյալներով ասեմ, դրանից թարմ տվյալ չունեմ: Մեքենան մտնում ա Հայաստան, ու կարճ ժամանակում պետքա մաքսազերծվի, էդ ժամկետը չեմ հիշում, ես բերելուց մի քանի օր անց մաքսազերծել եմ, բայց եթե էդ ժամկետից ուշացնում ես, տուգանք ա ավելանում, ինձ ասին 300 դոլար կավելանա, բայց էդ 300-ը ստանդարտ թիվ ա, թե կախված ա մաքսազերծման գնից, չգիտեմ: 
Իսկ էդ տոկոսներն ու թվերը շատ հարաբերական են: Ընդհանրապես մաքսազերծման գինը կախված ա մեքենայի մոդելից, շարժիչի հզորությունից ու մեքենայի արտադրման տարեթվից: Բայց ստեղ էլ դեռ խաղալու ձև կա: Ես հետաքրքրվեցի, ինձ տվեցեին հեռախոսի համար (010-48 35 99), զանգում ես, մեքենայիդ տվյալներն ասում ես, կոնկրետ ասում են, թե ինչքան կարժենա մաքսազերծումը, բայց էդ թվին հավատալ պետք չի: Ինձ ասին՝ 3800 դոլար, բայց մաքսազերծեցի 4900 դոլարով: Մեկ էլ մի խորհուրդ էլ տամ. եթե բերում եք, մեքենայի գինը հնարավորինս էժան գրեք փաստաթղթերում, ուղարկելու դեպքում նույնպես, որտև եթե մեքենայի գինը էժան ա լինում իրանց սահմանած գնից, իրանք մաքսազերծում են իրանց գնահատածով, իսկ եթե իրանց գնահատածից թանկ թիվ լինի փաստաթղթերում, իրանք գնահատելու են էդ թանկ գնով: Կայֆ ա չէ՞ :Jpit:  
իսկ մաքսազերծման բուն պռոցեսը «կայֆավատ ա» :LOL:  Լիքը փող գրպանդ մտնում ես ու սկսում ես բաժանե՜լ-բաժանե՜լ :LOL:  Հա, մեկ էլ Դավիդուսի ասածը չմոռանաս. եթե ավտոդ մտցրիր ներս, մինչև չմաքսազերծվի, չես հանելու, իսկ մաքսազերծման իրական թիվը կիմանաս միայն և միայն մաքսազերծելուց հետո: Գնալուց էլ առավոտ շուտ գնա, որ հասցնես նույն օրը վերջացնես, թեչէ ավտոդ թողում ես, մյուս օրն ես գալիս շարունակում փող բաժանելու պռոցեսը: Հետդ էլ մարդ մի տար, որտև ներս չեն թողելու, ներս մտնում ա մենակ էն մարդը, ում անունով ա մեքենան, բացառիկ դեպքերում են հետը մարդ թողում, օրինակ՝ եթե մեքենայի տերը մեքենա քշել չգիտի: Դե ծանոթով մտնելը միշտ էլ կա: 
Ձեզ բարի մաքսազերծում :Jpit:

----------

Surveyr (04.08.2010), voter (03.08.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

Ուրեմն ասեմ, 
եթե մաքսայինում նենց լավ մոտիկ ծանոթ չունես, որ նորմալ գներով հաշվի «ռաստամոժկեն», ուրեմն մնումա թե տվյալ պահին տվյալ մաքսավորի խելքին ինչ կփչի ու ինչքան կփչի, նենց որ էլ օրենք–մօրենք մի ման արի, դու չգիտե՞ս որ ՀՀ–ում օրենքները մենակ թղթի վրա են։

----------


## voter

Իմ վերջին շրջանի փորձից գիտեմ, որ ծանոթի առկայությունը ընդհամենը վատացնում ու թանկացնում է ամեն ինչ Հայաստանում, որտեղ փողը ամեն ինչ է դառել, ծանոթ բարեկամ, պատիվ ընհամենը վաճառվում են լավ գին տվողին։ 

Եթե առաջին հայացքից թվում է թե լավություն է արել, մեկ է վերջում լավության տակից դուրս գալը ավելի թանկ է նստում։ Այնպես որ ինչքան էլ անօրինություն լինի, որոշակի վախ կա անծանոթից ու չեմ կարծում թե կցանկանան իրենցից անհիմն օրենքից դուրս թվեր կրակել, որ հետո իրանց գլխին դա որպես կոմպրոմատ իջացնեն պաշտոնից հանեն։ Այդ օրենքները ամեն դեպքում գրվում են իրենց վերադասների կողմից, որպեսզի ստորադասներին իրենց ենթարկեն ու իրար տակ փորելու հանգամանք կարգավորեն, որի պատճառով չափ ու սահման անցնելուց հաշվի է առնվում նաև, որ դրանով բահը տալիս ես տակտ փորողի ձեռքը...

aerosmith-ի բերած օրինակից ու իմ պարզաց թվերից տեսնում եմ, որ համընկնում է, մոտավորապես 40-50 տոկոս է կազմում մաքսատուրքը այն գնի համեմատ, որը մեքենան ունի Եվրոպայում։ Խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ ծանոթի հիման վրա կարելի է այդ տոկոսը իջեցնել այնքան, որ հետո ծանոթիդ լավության տակից դուրս գալը չհանգեցնի նույն գումարին, ինչ նախնական 40 տոկոսն էր...

Կարճ ասած հին մեքենա Հայաստան ներմուծել շահավետ չի, բացառությամբ եթե մասսայական չէս ներմուծում, որ ճանապարհածախսը բաշխես բազմաթիվ մեքենաների վրա ու նաև գնելուց մասսայական գնումներով բոլորը էժանով գնես - չնայած 10-15 տարվա մեքենան այստեղ համարյա ձրի կարելի է ստանալ, քանի որ այդ մեքենաների վերամշակաման կենտրոն հանձնելը անգամ գումար արժի տիրոջ համար։

Գլոբալիզացիայի հարց է - մասնավոր մեկ մեքենայի ներմուծում հայաստան անիմաստ գլխացավանք է։

Կարծում եմ նույնը Վրաստանում է տիրում դրանից էլ այնտեղ ինչքան հասկացա բազմաթիվ ընկերություններ նավերով նույնիսկ Լոսից են մեծ քանակի օգտագործած մեքենաներ պարբերաբար ներմուծում, հաշվի նստելով նույնիսկ այն բանի հետ, որ հին մեքենան էժան պիտի վաճառեն ու նույնիսկ նույն գնի չափ թանկարժեք մաքսազերծումներ վճարեն։ Վերջում մեկ է շահավետ է քանի որ բազմահազար քանակի են ներմուծում ու ամեն մեկից ինչ որ օգուտ մնում է, ինչը մեկ հատի դեպքում չկա կամ ուղղակի ներվեր խնայելու համար չարժի սկսել։

----------


## Askalaf

> Հարցը նրանում է, որ եթե հին տաս տարվա չլած մի քանի հարյուր հազար քշած մեքենան, որ Եվրոպա համարյա ձրի տալիս բայց հայաստանում դեռ գեղերում բանում դրա կարիք ունեն, կթույլատրեն ներմուծել Հայաստան։ ՈՒ ինչ 30% արժեք են ուզում, զրոի 30% էլի զրո է ;o)...
> ...


voter ջան էտ ո՞ր մի եվրոպական երկրում են 10 տարեկան ավտոն «համարյա ձրի» տալիս։ Ինձ մի հատ տենց համարյա ձրի 10 տարեկան E46–ի կամ W210-ի տեղ կասե՞ս։ Էս Լեհաստանն էլ գեղա էլի կբերենք կքշենք։

P.S. Ներող օֆֆթոփի համար։

----------


## dvgray

իսկ հետաքրքիր է, եթե նոր /յուղը վրեն  :Smile: / էլեկտրական լիցքավորվող ակումուլյատորով մոպեդ ներմուծես , տուրքը ինչքան՞ է՞: ստեղ մի 800 դոլարով լավ մոպեդներ կարելի է գնել: եթե մի 200 լինի մաքսատուրքը, ապա ես գնալուց կտանեի հետս որ այնտեղ դրանով ման գամ  :Smile:

----------


## Aperna

Տղեք ովա տեղյակ հիմա մաքսազերծումը ինչ արժի?
երկու հատ ավտոիա ինձ հետաքրքրում
mersedes CLK320,1998 
mersedes S500 1999
բայց եթե տենց ցուցակ կա ընդանուր գները ետի ավելի լավ կլինի :Smile: 

հա մոռացա ասեի S500-ի երկու դուռը միքիչ ճմրթածա

----------


## h_jak

> Տղեք ովա տեղյակ հիմա մաքսազերծումը ինչ արժի?
> երկու հատ ավտոիա ինձ հետաքրքրում
> mersedes CLK320,1998 
> mersedes S500 1999
> բայց եթե տենց ցուցակ կա ընդանուր գները ետի ավելի լավ կլինի
> 
> հա մոռացա ասեի S500-ի երկու դուռը միքիչ ճմրթածա



Զանգի մաքսային մեքենայի մակնիշը, տարեթիվը և շարժիչի ծավալը ասա, իրանք կասեն ինչ արժի մաքսազերծումը. Հեռ. 010483599

----------

Albus (15.12.2011), Aperna (13.12.2011)

----------


## Aperna

> Զանգի մաքսային մեքենայի մակնիշը, տարեթիվը և շարժիչի ծավալը ասա, իրանք կասեն ինչ արժի մաքսազերծումը. Հեռ. 010483599


ախպերս ետի զբաղվածա.երեկել էին ետ համարը տվել,մեռա զանգելով

----------


## h_jak

> ախպերս ետի զբաղվածա.երեկել էին ետ համարը տվել,մեռա զանգելով


Մի  20-25 անգամ փորձի օրվա մեջ, հիմնականում առավոտյան ժամերին.

----------


## Aperna

> Մի  20-25 անգամ փորձի օրվա մեջ, հիմնականում առավոտյան ժամերին.


երեկ ժամը հինից փորձում եմ կամ,զբաղվածա կամել վեկալող չկա

----------


## Vaio

Մի 10 օր առաջ ծանոթներիցս մեկը Դուբայից ավտո էր բերել, ասեց մաքսազերծումը հաշվեցին հետևյալ կերպ՝ տվյալ ավտոմեքենայի գնի 50% (*Դուբայում գնված գնի 50%*, ոչ թե Հայաստանի շուկայական գնով) :

----------

Aperna (13.12.2011)

----------


## Bruno

Ավտոմեքենքների մաքսազերծումը կատարվում է հետևյալ տոկոսադրուքներով

1. Մինչև *5* տարի - *32 %*
2. *5*-ից *10* տարի -* 34 %*
3. *10*-ից *15* տարի *42 %*
4. *15*-ից բարձր *52 %*

Մաքսազերծումը կատարում են մաքսային մարմնի կանխորոշված գնացուցակով:
Այդ գնացուցակը անհամեմատ ցածր է Հայաստանի շուկայական գներից, բայց բարձր է դրսի գներից:

*Կա մի բայց
Եթե մաքսային մարմնի կանխորոշված գնացուցակով մեքենայի գինը ասենք 5000 դոլար է, իսկ ներկրման փաստաթղթերի մեջ գրված է որ այն գնվել է 6000 դոլարով, ապա մաքսազերծումը կատարվում է 6000 դոլարով:*

----------

Aperna (13.12.2011)

----------


## Aperna

> Ավտոմեքենքների մաքսազերծումը կատարվում է հետևյալ տոկոսադրուքներով
> 
> 1. Մինչև *5* տարի - *32 %*
> 2. *5*-ից *10* տարի -* 34 %*
> 3. *10*-ից *15* տարի *42 %*
> 4. *15*-ից բարձր *52 %*
> 
> Մաքսազերծումը կատարում են մաքսային մարմնի կանխորոշված գնացուցակով:
> Այդ գնացուցակը անհամեմատ ցածր է Հայաստանի շուկայական գներից, բայց բարձր է դրսի գներից:
> ...


իսկ մատորի ծավալը կապ չունի?ասենք 5 լիտրա թե 2լիտրա

----------


## Aperna

> Մի 10 օր առաջ ծանոթներիցս մեկը Դուբայից ավտո էր բերել, ասեց մաքսազերծումը հաշվեցին հետևյալ կերպ՝ տվյալ ավտոմեքենայի գնի 50% (*Դուբայում գնված գնի 50%*, ոչ թե Հայաստանի շուկայական գնով) :


եթե տենց հաշվեն շաաատ լավ կլինի :Hands Up:

----------


## Bruno

> իսկ մատորի ծավալը կապ չունի?ասենք 5 լիտրա թե 2լիտրա


Ոչ:




> եթե տենց հաշվեն շաաատ լավ կլինի


Իհարկե այդպիսի բան հնարավոր չի: Կարելի է Դուբայում էլ, Վրաստանում էլ մեքենայի վաճառողի հետ պայմանավորվել և մեքենայի գնման գինը գրել ասենք 1000 դոլար:

----------


## Aperna

> Ոչ:
> 
> 
> 
> Իհարկե այդպիսի բան հնարավոր չի: Կարելի է Դուբայում էլ, Վրաստանում էլ մեքենայի վաճառողի հետ պայմանավորվել և մեքենայի գնման գինը գրել ասենք 1000 դոլար:


լավա որ մատորը կապ չունի :Smile:

----------


## voter

> voter ջան էտ ո՞ր մի եվրոպական երկրում են 10 տարեկան ավտոն «համարյա ձրի» տալիս։ Ինձ մի հատ տենց համարյա ձրի 10 տարեկան E46–ի կամ W210-ի տեղ կասե՞ս։ Էս Լեհաստանն էլ գեղա էլի կբերենք կքշենք։
> 
> P.S. Ներող օֆֆթոփի համար։


http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/sh...e&pageNumber=1

Հենց ձեր կողքի գեղում կա 
BMW 316, 482 EUR – 2.200 PLN Limousine, 1996 210.000 km 46-250 wołczyn Polen Tel.: +48 790249190 

Եթե միքիչ հեռու գնաս ձրի էլ կստանաս, Եվրոպական շատ երկրներում առանց կատալիզատոր մեքենաները մենակ պահելը տարին միքանի հարյուր հարկ ու ապահովվագրություն պիտի մուծես դրանից էլ ձրի տալիս են մենակ թե տանես երկրից հանես...
Mersedesn իհարկե ձրի չեն տա, քանի որ հա էլ առնող կա, բայց մի երկու հազար եվրոյով ուզողը կճարի....

----------


## voter

> Ավտոմեքենքների մաքսազերծումը կատարվում է հետևյալ տոկոսադրուքներով
> 
> 1. Մինչև *5* տարի - *32 %*
> 2. *5*-ից *10* տարի -* 34 %*
> 3. *10*-ից *15* տարի *42 %*
> 4. *15*-ից բարձր *52 %*
> 
> Մաքսազերծումը կատարում են մաքսային մարմնի կանխորոշված գնացուցակով:
> Այդ գնացուցակը անհամեմատ ցածր է Հայաստանի շուկայական գներից, բայց բարձր է դրսի գներից:
> ...


Մաքսային մարմնի կանխորոշված գնացուցակն էլ երևի պետական գաղտնիք ա

Կարող ա որևէ մեկը պատճենը ճարի...

----------


## Aperna

> Մաքսային մարմնի կանխորոշված գնացուցակն էլ երևի պետական գաղտնիք ա
> 
> Կարող ա որևէ մեկը պատճենը ճարի...


հա իսկականից եթե մեկը ունենա շատ լավ կլինի

----------


## Bruno

> Մաքսային մարմնի կանխորոշված գնացուցակն էլ երևի պետական գաղտնիք ա
> 
> Կարող ա որևէ մեկը պատճենը ճարի...


Մաքսայինում պատին փակցված են այդ ցուցակները:
Մաքսայինի տեղեկատույում կա նաև էլեկտրոնային տարբերակը:

----------


## Universe

> գիտեմ, որ ուրիշ բան ես հարցնում, բայց մի բան ասեմ, կարող ա օգտակար լինի 
> ուրեմն, մեքենան մտցնում ես Հայասըան ասենք գերմանական մշտական համարներով, ու ոչ մի մաքսազերծում բան չես անում: մեքենայի համր մի սոմվոլիկ գումար ես մուծում սահմանին - ասենք Սադախլու /եթե ճիշտ գիտեմ, 5000 դրամ ա/ ու վերջ, կարաս մեկ տարի քշես առանց պրոբլեմի: մնում ա մի տարին չանցած էլի հանել մեքենան Հայաստանի սահմանով ու էլի ներս մտցնել /կարաս նույնիսկ 1 ժամվա մեջ/ ու էլի գումար մուծես ու էլի քշես: սենց մի 50 տարի ոչ քշես, մեկ ա ռաստամոժկի  փողից քիչ կլինի:


Կամ էլ երկքաղաքացիություն ունեցող մարդիկ կան, որոնք էլի նմանատիպ՝ բայց ավելի երկարաժամկետ ձևերով հայավարի լուծում են տալիս էս հարցին:
Ասենք. X6 ը առանց մաքսազերծման ձև անի մի քանի տարի քշես...  :Jpit:

----------


## min-mak

ժող ջան կարողա իմանաք ներկայումս մեքենա հայաստան բերելուց որքան ժամանակ են տալիս մաքսազերծելու համար???????

----------


## Bruno

10 օր:

----------

min-mak (18.08.2012)

----------


## min-mak

հաստատ բանա չէ

----------


## Bruno

Դե հո մոտավորապես չեի գրելու:

Մինչև 10 օրը մեքենան մաքսային մարմնին չներկայացնելու դեպքում, տուգանք 100000 դրամ:
Մինչև 10 օրը մեքենայի փաստաթղթերը մաքսային մարմնին չներկայացնելու դեպքում, տուգանք 100000 դրամ:

Մարդ գիտեմ, մի հատ 100000 դրամ տուգանվել ա 10 օրվա մեջ չմաքսազերծելու համար ու oրեկան էլ մի 2500 դրամի կարգի էլ տուգանք է մուծում, մինչև որ կմաքսազերծի:

----------


## Vaio

Ովա տեղյակ, Հայաստանում ինչ-որ կազմակերպություն կամ անհատ կա, որը զբաղվումա Դուբայից ավտոմեքենաներ ներկրելով?

----------


## Artgeo

ժող, ՎՀ քաղաքացին որքա՞ն ժամանակ կարող է գտնվել Հայաստանի տարածքում վրացական պետհամարանիշերով մեքենայով անընդմեջ և տարվա ընթացքում: Եթե դժվար չի, հղում էլ տվեք համապատասխան հոդվածներին:

----------


## keyboard

> ժող, ՎՀ քաղաքացին որքա՞ն ժամանակ կարող է գտնվել Հայաստանի տարածքում վրացական պետհամարանիշերով մեքենայով անընդմեջ և տարվա ընթացքում: Եթե դժվար չի, հղում էլ տվեք համապատասխան հոդվածներին:


Սահմանապահ-մաքսավորի հայացողությամբ  :Wink:  հոդված մոդվածը հավայի բաներ են, նայած մուտքի էդ պռաեզդնոյի մեջ ինչքան կխփեն  :LOL:

----------


## voter

http://hetq.am/arm/articles/20716/or...onyalnery.html

Մանրամասներ, թե ինչպես է Սերգեյ Գրիգորյանը պայքարում ու ջրի երես հանում  ՀՀ մաքսային օրենսգրքի անկատարելիությունը ու ՊԵԿի սովետական ժամանակվանից մնացած բարքերը....

Կատարված հիմնավոր ծախսեր – հասկացողություն կա մաքսայինօրենսգրքում, որի վերծանումը լիովին տրված է մաքսայինի աշխատակիցների քմահաճույքին, ինչ ուզեն կարող են դրա տակ հնարել ասել, բա որ փողոցը անցել ես ու կոշիկներդ մաշվելա գնացել ես կոշիկ ես առել, որ գնաս մեքենադ առնես, դրա ծախսի թուղթն էլ բեր...

----------

Bruno (06.12.2012), keyboard (07.12.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

Մեքենայիս մաքսազերծման գինը որտեղի՞ց կարող եմ ճշտել։

----------


## keyboard

> Մեքենայիս մաքսազերծման գինը որտեղի՞ց կարող եմ ճշտել։


060547304 Նորագավիթի մաքսատան համարն ա Արթ, որով իբր պիտի քեզ ինֆորմացիա տան, բայց եթե կարողանաս միանալ, խաբար արա գարեջուր պատիվ տամ:
Մաքսայինի թեժ գիծ զանգեցի, ասեցի որ չեն պատասխանում զանգերին, ասացին որ զանգերը շատ են պիտի երկար պահել, բայց էդ երկարը մեղմ էր ասված մի շաբաթ անընդմեջ զանգել եմ, չեն պատաասխանում, միակ հուսալի ու կարճ ճանապարհը Նորագավիթի մաքսային տերմինալ ֆիզիկապես գնալն ու հարցնելն է

----------


## Artgeo

> 060547304 Նորագավիթի մաքսատան համարն ա Արթ, որով իբր պիտի քեզ ինֆորմացիա տան, բայց եթե կարողանաս միանալ, խաբար արա գարեջուր պատիվ տամ:
> Մաքսայինի թեժ գիծ զանգեցի, ասեցի որ չեն պատասխանում զանգերին, ասացին որ զանգերը շատ են պիտի երկար պահել, բայց էդ երկարը մեղմ էր ասված մի շաբաթ անընդմեջ զանգել եմ, չեն պատաասխանում, միակ հուսալի ու կարճ ճանապարհը Նորագավիթի մաքսային տերմինալ ֆիզիկապես գնալն ու հարցնելն է


Էս ա՞  
Հասցե: Հայաստան, 0007, Երևան, Արշակունյաց պող. 127/21
Հեռ.: (374-10)483599

http://www.globalinfo.am/pagesite.php?s=1676&lang=3
http://goo.gl/maps/bIVEr

----------


## Հայկօ

Nissan March/Micra-ների մաքսազերծման գներից տեղյակ մարդ կա՞, ժողովուրդ: Տենց մի 2003-2005 թվերի համար: Ես մոտ $900 գիտեմ, բայց եթե հաստատ իմացող լինի, ասեք, էլի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Nissan March/Micra-ների մաքսազերծման գներից տեղյակ մարդ կա՞, ժողովուրդ: Տենց մի 2003-2005 թվերի համար: Ես մոտ $900 գիտեմ, բայց եթե հաստատ իմացող լինի, ասեք, էլի:


Էդքան քի՞չ  :Shok:

----------


## keyboard

> Էս ա՞  
> Հասցե: Հայաստան, 0007, Երևան, Արշակունյաց պող. 127/21
> Հեռ.: (374-10)483599
> 
> http://www.globalinfo.am/pagesite.php?s=1676&lang=3
> http://goo.gl/maps/bIVEr


Չէ, հասցեն էլ ա սխալ, հեռախոսն էլ, Արշակունյացը շարունակում ես, նախկին բանվորի արձանն անցնում ես ու շարունակում ես դեպի Էրեբունի "փոքր" օդանավակայան, հասնում ես տեաձև խաչմերուկի, որից միայն ձախ ա ու ուղիղ, թեքվում ես ձախ, անցնում ես փոքր կամրջի տակով ու աջով երթևեկում ես, դիմացդ արագաչափ կա, դա անցնում ես ու մի քանի մետրց ձախ ես անում ու կտեսնես նորագավիթի մաքսատունը  :Wink:

----------


## keyboard

> Nissan March/Micra-ների մաքսազերծման գներից տեղյակ մարդ կա՞, ժողովուրդ: Տենց մի 2003-2005 թվերի համար: Ես մոտ $900 գիտեմ, բայց եթե հաստատ իմացող լինի, ասեք, էլի:



Ապ, իմ էսքան ժամանակվա փորձից ելնելով Նիսանը միշտ ավելի թանկ ա եղել Տոյոտաից մաքսազերծման առումով, անտրամաբանական ձևով ա թանկ ու ոչ մի բացատրություն չունի, 2 ամիս առաջ Տոյոտա Վից եմ մաքսազերծել 1999 թիվ 950 դլոարով, նույն թվի մեքենան նույն շարժիչով 10 օր առաջ մաքսազերծե են 1050 դլոարով, անասուն համակարգ ա, անասուն մաքսային, անասուն աշխատողներ, անասուն գներ  :LOL: 


Միրան ավելի թանկ պիտի որ լինի իմ իմանալով, ինվոյցիս էլ ա կախված, եթե ինվոյսայինը իրանց գնահատած գնից անցնում ա ինվոյսը հաշվի են առնում, պրիտոմ հաշվում են հետևյալ կերպ. մեքենայի գին + մեքենան մինչև նավահանգիստ տեղափոխելը"դա իրանց մոտ, մոտավոր թիվ" + մեքենան մինչև վրաստանի նավահանգիստ տեղափոխելը"քո ներկայացրած գին" + մեքենան մինչև հայաստան բերելը" տեսքիդ նայելով, որ ըներներով եք բան եք մի 500 դոլար ծախսած կլնես, մոտավոր գին" ու էս ամենը եթե անցավ իրանց գնահատածից, ուրեմ քո բախտը չբերեց, ավել փող ես տալու  :Smile:

----------

total_abandon (25.05.2014), Հայկօ (01.08.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Չէ, հասցեն էլ ա սխալ, հեռախոսն էլ, Արշակունյացը շարունակում ես, նախկին բանվորի արձանն անցնում ես ու շարունակում ես դեպի Էրեբունի "փոքր" օդանավակայան, հասնում ես տեաձև խաչմերուկի, որից միայն ձախ ա ու ուղիղ, թեքվում ես ձախ, անցնում ես փոքր կամրջի տակով ու աջով երթևեկում ես, դիմացդ արագաչափ կա, դա անցնում ես ու մի քանի մետրց ձախ ես անում ու կտեսնես նորագավիթի մաքսատունը


ուրեմն էս ա http://www.spyur.am/am/companies/nor...ocuments/71479

Հով, իսկ մոտավոր կարո՞ղ ես ասել ինչքան կնստի 2003 1.5 Հոնդա Ֆիտ
Ու աշխատանքային օրեր ու ժամեր գիտե՞ս։ Ընդմիջում ունե՞ն

----------


## keyboard

> ուրեմն էս ա http://www.spyur.am/am/companies/nor...ocuments/71479
> 
> Հով, իսկ մոտավոր կարո՞ղ ես ասել ինչքան կնստի 2003 1.5 Հոնդա Ֆիտ
> Ու աշխատանքային օրեր ու ժամեր գիտե՞ս։ Ընդմիջում ունե՞ն


Ընգար վրեն Արթ, տոչնի ինքն ա, պատկերացում չունեմ Արթ ջան գներից, բայց կլասին նայելով 1300 չպիտի որ հասնի, ես մաքսիմալ թիվ եմ ասում,ինվոյսաին թիվդ հանարավորինս պակաս գրի ամեն դեպքում  :Cool: 
Ամեն օր էլ աշխատում են, բացի շաբաթ-կիրակի, ընդմիջում չկա, որ գնաս մեկին կբռնացնենս ոնց էլ չլի  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ընգար վրեն Արթ, տոչնի ինքն ա, պատկերացում չունեմ Արթ ջան գներից, բայց կլասին նայելով 1300 չպիտի որ հասնի, ես մաքսիմալ թիվ եմ ասում,ինվոյսաին թիվդ հանարավորինս պակաս գրի ամեն դեպքում 
> Ամեն օր էլ աշխատում են, բացի շաբաթ-կիրակի, ընդմիջում չկա, որ գնաս մեկին կբռնացնենս ոնց էլ չլի


Ինվոյս չունեմ, Վրաստանում մաքսազերծված մեքենայա... մասնավոր մարդուց առած։

----------


## keyboard

> Ինվոյս չունեմ, Վրաստանում մաքսազերծված մեքենայա... մասնավոր մարդուց առած։


It's ok!

----------


## Artgeo

> It's ok!


Ստեղ էլ ինֆո կա http://www.auto.am/am/customs/

Մի օր կգնամ, թող նախնական թիվ ասեն, տենանք ինչ ենք անում...  :Sad:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ընգար վրեն Արթ, տոչնի ինքն ա, պատկերացում չունեմ Արթ ջան գներից, բայց կլասին նայելով 1300 չպիտի որ հասնի, ես մաքսիմալ թիվ եմ ասում,ինվոյսաին թիվդ հանարավորինս պակաս գրի ամեն դեպքում 
> Ամեն օր էլ աշխատում են, բացի շաբաթ-կիրակի, ընդմիջում չկա, որ գնաս մեկին կբռնացնենս ոնց էլ չլի


Ընդմիջում կա: Ես հանդիպել եմ իրանց ընդմիջմանը:

----------


## keyboard

> Ընդմիջում կա: Ես հանդիպել եմ իրանց ընդմիջմանը:


Հա, մի անգամ ինձ էլ ասեցին ընդմիջում ա ու ընկան սեփական կղանքի մեջ   :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Դե մեկը չէր, երկուսը չէր, սաղ փակին կոշկին դուրս եկան:

----------

keyboard (01.08.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ստեղ էլ ինֆո կա http://www.auto.am/am/customs/
> 
> Մի օր կգնամ, թող նախնական թիվ ասեն, տենանք ինչ ենք անում...


Ընդեղ ցուցակի մի մասը պատին կպցրած ա, կարող ա բախտդ բերի քո ավտոն լինի ցուցակում, բայց վայթե չկար  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (01.08.2013)

----------


## Aperna

տղեք ովա տեղյակ ելի սովետական ավտոներին ռաստամշկա չկա?ասենք պրիոռա որ բերեմ 10 թիվ

----------


## Aperna

ով կարա մի քանի հատ սայթ տա ճապոնական ավտոների փորձած սայթ որ ծանոթ բարեկամ ունենք պատվիրելա եկելա,կոնկրետ ինձ հետաքրքրումա skyline-ը

----------


## Artgeo

> ով կարա մի քանի հատ սայթ տա ճապոնական ավտոների փորձած սայթ որ ծանոթ բարեկամ ունենք պատվիրելա եկելա,կոնկրետ ինձ հետաքրքրումա skyline-ը


http://www.beforward.jp/ ու http://www.sbtjapan.com/  գրանցվում ես ու ընկնում կրակը, անընդհատ զանգում ու գրում են, բայց իրանց գործը լավ են անում

----------

Aperna (25.05.2014), total_abandon (25.05.2014)

----------


## Aperna

մեկել կարողա իմանք skyline-ների մաքսազերծումը ինչքանա հիմա?

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ժողովուրդ, ո՞վ է տեղյակ, թե մեքենան մաքսազերծելիս ի՞նչն է համարվում լրացուցիչ մեխանիզմ։ Օրինակ, բերում են Ֆորդ միկրոավտոբուս, որը անվասայլակ բարձրացնելու լիֆտ ունի։ Հիմա դա լրացուցիչ մեխանիզմ կհամարվի, հավելյալ գումար պետք կլինի՞ վճարել։

Ու ասենք գիտե՞ք նենց դեպքեր, որ որպես այլընտրանք մարդիկ կարող են էդ լիֆտը հանել, դեն գցել, որ հավելյալ մաքս չվճարեն։

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հաստատ չգիտեմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ նենց լղոզված ա գրված, որ ուզենան համարեն լրացուցիչ մեխանիզմ, ուզենան չհամարեն: Մյուս կողմից էլ,չեմ հիշում, որ մաքսազերծելիս զննեն ինչ ունի ինչ չունի: Իսկ վրայից հանելը հաստատ աշխատող տարբերակ ա, որովհետև սահմանը հատելիս, եթե դուք հատուկ չասեք, ոչ ոք չի զննում ավտոն ու չի գրում ավել-պակաս ինչ կա վրան: Հանգիստ կարելի ա հանել ու տանել մաքսազերծման:

----------

Ruby Rue (25.06.2014)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Հաստատ չգիտեմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ նենց լղոզված ա գրված, որ ուզենան համարեն լրացուցիչ մեխանիզմ, ուզենան չհամարեն: Մյուս կողմից էլ,չեմ հիշում, որ մաքսազերծելիս զննեն ինչ ունի ինչ չունի: Իսկ վրայից հանելը հաստատ աշխատող տարբերակ ա, որովհետև սահմանը հատելիս, եթե դուք հատուկ չասեք, ոչ ոք չի զննում ավտոն ու չի գրում ավել-պակաս ինչ կա վրան: Հանգիստ կարելի ա հանել ու տանել մաքսազերծման:


Այսինքն` սահմանին չե՞ն զննում մեքենան։ Ուղղակի ասում են, որ շատ դեպքերում մարդիկ էդ լիֆտը հենց սահմանի վրա են հանում ու էլ չեն բերում։ Ուզում եմ հասկանալ` իրենց հարմար չի, ապրանք են տեղափոխում կամ չեն ուզում, թե՞ մաքսերը չվճարելու համար են անում։
Իսկ օրինակ հնարավոր կլինի՞ մեքենան մաքսազերծելու տանելուց առաջ լիֆտը հանել, իսկ հետո նորից տեղադրել։ Ինչ-որ խնդիրներ կլինե՞ն էդ դեպքում։

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես մի քանի անգամ մեքենա անցկացրել եմ սահմանով ու ոչ մի անգամ չեն զննել, տեսականորեն կարան զննեն: 

Կարծում եմ, որ հնարավոր ա ու խնդիրներ չեն լինի:

----------

Ruby Rue (25.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Այսինքն` սահմանին չե՞ն զննում մեքենան։ Ուղղակի ասում են, որ շատ դեպքերում մարդիկ էդ լիֆտը հենց սահմանի վրա են հանում ու էլ չեն բերում։ Ուզում եմ հասկանալ` իրենց հարմար չի, ապրանք են տեղափոխում կամ չեն ուզում, թե՞ մաքսերը չվճարելու համար են անում։
> Իսկ օրինակ հնարավոր կլինի՞ մեքենան մաքսազերծելու տանելուց առաջ լիֆտը հանել, իսկ հետո նորից տեղադրել։ Ինչ-որ խնդիրներ կլինե՞ն էդ դեպքում։


Սահմանում, կոնկրետ տամոժեննիկը էդ բաները չի նշում, անգամ եթե նշի էլ, կարող ես հանել ուղղակի դնել մեջը, որը մեքենայի հետ կապ չի ունենա ու դա չի համարվի լրացուցիչ մեխանիզմ, բայց ամեն դեպքում ինչքան էլ մեր տամոժեննիկները անասուն լինեն, հաշմանդամության համար կիրառվող բաներից չեն կպնի իմ կարծիքով:

----------

Ruby Rue (26.06.2014)

----------


## Universe

Ժող մի բան հարցնեմ, թեման կարողա սխալ եմ ընտրել, բայց ավելի հարմար տեղ չգտա:
Ո՞վ ա փորձել ժամանակավոր վկայականով սահման հատել սեփական մեքենայով, ու ո՞ր սահմանը եթե գաղտնիք չի: Խնդիրներ եղել ե՞ն թե՞ ոչ:

----------


## keyboard

> Ժող մի բան հարցնեմ, թեման կարողա սխալ եմ ընտրել, բայց ավելի հարմար տեղ չգտա:
> Ո՞վ ա փորձել ժամանակավոր վկայականով սահման հատել սեփական մեքենայով, ու ո՞ր սահմանը եթե գաղտնիք չի: Խնդիրներ եղել ե՞ն թե՞ ոչ:


Ժամանակավոր վկայականը որն ա?

----------


## John

> Ժամանակավոր վկայականը որն ա?


ոնց հասկացա վարորդական իրավունքի վկայականի մասին է խոսքը

----------


## keyboard

> ոնց հասկացա վարորդական իրավունքի վկայականի մասին է խոսքը


Եթե վարորդական ա, պիտի թարգմանվի, սահմանում վկայական չեն հարցնում, իմ պրակտիկայում մի անգամ են հարցրել, կոնկրետ վրաստանի սահմանում, էն էլ ընդհանուր ստուգում էր, խմածություն էին ստուգում, բայց մի կարևոր հանգամանք էլ կա: Վրաստանում ինչքան գիտեմ էդ ամենը մի ինստիտուտ ա, այսինքն նույն սահմանապահը կարա քեզանից վկայական պահանջի ու ակտավորի:
Դրա համար, ամենահարմար տարբերակը թարգմանելն ա` 10 հազար դրամ և բոլորը երջանիկ են:

----------


## Universe

> Ժամանակավոր վկայականը որն ա?


Վաձիծելսկի պռավեն էլի )
 Իմ վարորդական իրավունքի վկայականը կորցրել եմ , մի քանի ամիս առաջ կնոջս համար մեքենա էի գնել հայաստանից իմ անունով, ու եկող ամիս ուզում եմ գամ քշելով բերեմ Ռուսաստան: Ես ունեմ РВП, որը հնարավորությունա տալիս ինձ իմ շարժական իմուշեստվան հետս ունենալ մինչև 2017 թվական, որից հետո եթե ես քաղաքացիությունս փոխեմ, ապա մեխանիկորեն այն կմաքսազերծվի բայց մինչև դա ես կարող եմ նվիրատվություն ձևակերպել կնոջս անունով ով Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիյա ու համարները կփոխեմ Ռուսական:

Հիմա հարցը կայանումա նրանում, որ ես պետք է վերականգնեմ իմ պռավան, ու դա ինձանից կխլի 15 օր, իսկ ես 15 օր չեմ կարող մնալ Հայաստանում ...

----------


## Universe

> Եթե վարորդական ա, պիտի թարգմանվի, սահմանում վկայական չեն հարցնում, իմ պրակտիկայում մի անգամ են հարցրել, կոնկրետ վրաստանի սահմանում, էն էլ ընդհանուր ստուգում էր, խմածություն էին ստուգում, բայց մի կարևոր հանգամանք էլ կա: Վրաստանում ինչքան գիտեմ էդ ամենը մի ինստիտուտ ա, այսինքն նույն սահմանապահը կարա քեզանից վկայական պահանջի ու ակտավորի:
> Դրա համար, ամենահարմար տարբերակը թարգմանելն ա` 10 հազար դրամ և բոլորը երջանիկ են:


Ակտավորի ինչի հիման վրա, որ ժամանակավորա՞:

Նոտարով թարգմանեմ ռուսերեն,վրացերեն փաստորեն:

----------


## keyboard

> Վաձիծելսկի պռավեն էլի )
>  Իմ վարորդական իրավունքի վկայականը կորցրել եմ , մի քանի ամիս առաջ կնոջս համար մեքենա էի գնել հայաստանից իմ անունով, ու եկող ամիս ուզում եմ գամ քշելով բերեմ Ռուսաստան: Ես ունեմ РВП, որը հնարավորությունա տալիս ինձ իմ շարժական իմուշեստվան հետս ունենալ մինչև 2017 թվական, որից հետո եթե ես քաղաքացիությունս փոխեմ, ապա մեխանիկորեն այն կմաքսազերծվի բայց մինչև դա ես կարող եմ նվիրատվություն ձևակերպել կնոջս անունով ով Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիյա ու համարները կփոխեմ Ռուսական:
> 
> Հիմա հարցը կայանումա նրանում, որ ես պետք է վերականգնեմ իմ պռավան, ու դա ինձանից կխլի 15 օր, իսկ ես 15 օր չեմ կարող մնալ Հայաստանում ...





> Ակտավորի ինչի հիման վրա, որ ժամանակավորա՞:
> 
> Նոտարով թարգմանեմ ռուսերեն,վրացերեն փաստորեն:



Էս ինչ խառն ես դու ապեր  :LOL: 
Մաշնեդ անփորձանք նախ, հետո էլ անում ես հետևյալը:
Եթե վարորդական իրավունքի հիմքերն ունես ու վերականգնելդ տևում ա 15 օր ու դու էդ 15 օրը չունես, նոտարով լիազորագիր ես տալիս մեկին, ով քո փոխարեն կարում ա ստորագրի ու քո պռավի պլաստիկը վերցնի ու փոստով կամ մեկի հետ ուղարկում ա քեզ:
Էվրբադի հեփի էլի  :LOL:

----------


## Universe

> Մաշնեդ անփորձանք նախ, հետո էլ անում ես հետևյալը:
> Եթե վարորդական իրավունքի հիմքերն ունես ու վերականգնելդ տևում ա 15 օր ու դու էդ 15 օրը չունես, նոտարով լիազորագիր ես տալիս մեկին, ով քո փոխարեն կարում ա ստորագրի ու քո պռավի պլաստիկը վերցնի ու փոստով կամ մեկի հետ ուղարկում ա քեզ:
> Էվրբադի հեփի էլի


)))) Մերսի...
Հա էտզանգել էի գաի ասեցին տենց լիազորագրով վարիանտ կա, բայց այ որ ժամանակավորը կանցնի թե չէ, չէի ֆայմել որ կարելիյա թարգմանած ունենալ...
ՌԴ 5-6 օրա առանց պռավի  քշում եմ, բայց ռուսական համարներով, իսկ հայկական համարներով որ եկա գաիշնիկները 10 մետրը մեկ մաքսազերծելու են թողեն:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Եթե վարորդական ա, պիտի թարգմանվի, սահմանում վկայական չեն հարցնում, իմ պրակտիկայում մի անգամ են հարցրել, կոնկրետ վրաստանի սահմանում, էն էլ ընդհանուր ստուգում էր, խմածություն էին ստուգում, բայց մի կարևոր հանգամանք էլ կա: Վրաստանում ինչքան գիտեմ էդ ամենը մի ինստիտուտ ա, այսինքն նույն սահմանապահը կարա քեզանից վկայական պահանջի ու ակտավորի:
> Դրա համար, ամենահարմար տարբերակը թարգմանելն ա` 10 հազար դրամ և բոլորը երջանիկ են:


Նույն ին*ը*ստուտը չի, էս վերջերս էդ երկու ինստիտուտը համագործակցելով մեզ լավ հագցրել են  :LOL:  Սահմանապահը իրա բերնով ասեց՝ ես ավտոների պռավաների հետ գործ չունեմ, իմը պասպորտներն ա: Բայց խորհուրդ կտամ առանց պռավա չգնալ, հիմա դրանք առաջվանը չեն, ոնց կարան կզցնում են: Ճամփեքին էլ լավ էլ կանգնացնում էլ են, տուգանում էլ են: Թարգմանած տանեք կարող ա մի ապուշ հանդիպի ասի էսի հաշիվ չի, դե արի էշը ցեխից հանի:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Եթե վարորդական ա, պիտի թարգմանվի, սահմանում վկայական չեն հարցնում, իմ պրակտիկայում մի անգամ են հարցրել, կոնկրետ վրաստանի սահմանում, էն էլ ընդհանուր ստուգում էր, խմածություն էին ստուգում, բայց մի կարևոր հանգամանք էլ կա: Վրաստանում ինչքան գիտեմ էդ ամենը մի ինստիտուտ ա, այսինքն նույն սահմանապահը կարա քեզանից վկայական պահանջի ու ակտավորի:
> Դրա համար, ամենահարմար տարբերակը թարգմանելն ա` 10 հազար դրամ և բոլորը երջանիկ են:


Նույն ին*ը*ստուտը չի, էս վերջերս էդ երկու ինստիտուտը համագործակցելով մեզ լավ հագցրել են  :LOL:  Սահմանապահը իրա բերնով ասեց՝ ես ավտոների պռավաների հետ գործ չունեմ, իմը պասպորտներն ա: Բայց խորհուրդ կտամ առանց պռավա չգնալ, հիմա դրանք առաջվանը չեն, ոնց կարան կզցնում են: Ճամփեքին էլ լավ էլ կանգնացնում էլ են, տուգանում էլ են: Թարգմանած տանեք կարող ա մի ապուշ հանդիպի ասի էսի հաշիվ չի, դե արի էշը ցեխից հանի:

----------


## keyboard

> Նույն ին*ը*ստուտը չի, էս վերջերս էդ երկու ինստիտուտը համագործակցելով մեզ լավ հագցրել են  Սահմանապահը իրա բերնով ասեց՝ ես ավտոների պռավաների հետ գործ չունեմ, իմը պասպորտներն ա: Բայց խորհուրդ կտամ առանց պռավա չգնալ, հիմա դրանք առաջվանը չեն, ոնց կարան կզցնում են: Ճամփեքին էլ լավ էլ կանգնացնում էլ են, տուգանում էլ են: Թարգմանած տանեք կարող ա մի ապուշ հանդիպի ասի էսի հաշիվ չի, դե արի էշը ցեխից հանի:


Ստորագրում եմ, կարողա մի հատ ադրբեջանցու ռաստ գաս, սահմանին մնացած լինի 5 կմ, որ մտնես Հայաստան, կանգնացնի ու պլյոնկեքի համար ակտ գրի, ոնց որ ինձ արեիցին:
Վրաստանը աշխարհի միակ անկանխատեսելի պետությունն ա հիմա երևի, ոչ մի օրինաչափություն չկա  :LOL: 
Արթուրն ուր ա, թե գա մի բան ասի:

----------

Ձայնալար (26.06.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

Նույնը չի: Մեզ մոտ, պատրուլն ուրիշ ա, սահմանապահն ուրիշ ա, փարկինգի պատրուլն ուրիշ ա և այլն: Հաճախ մեկը մյուսին կզցնում ա: Հիմա վիճակը ոնց ա, չգիտեմ, ինձ ոնց չէին կպնում, տենց էլ չեն կպնում

----------


## Vaio

Բարև Ձեզ:
Լսել եմ, որ մաքսային ծառայությունում փակցրել են ավտոմեքենաների մաքսազերծման` ավտոմեքենաների մաքսային արժեքի գները: 

Մարդ կա, որ սրա վերաբերյալ ինֆորմացիա ունի?

----------


## Bruno

> Բարև Ձեզ:
> Լսել եմ, որ մաքսային ծառայությունում փակցրել են ավտոմեքենաների մաքսազերծման` ավտոմեքենաների մաքսային արժեքի գները: 
> 
> Մարդ կա, որ սրա վերաբերյալ ինֆորմացիա ունի?


Ավտոմաքսատուն մտել եմ մոտ 3 տարի առաջ ու մի 2 ամիս առաջ: Ուրեմն, այն ցուցակները, որ կային 3 տարի առաջ, հիմա հազիվ դրա կեսը լիներ:
Ցուցակներում հիմնականում այն մեքենաներն են, որոնք նախորդ տարիներին շատ են ներկրվել:
Եթե մեքենան կա ցուցակում, ապա մաքսազերծում են ըստ ցուցակի մաքսային արժեքի:
Իսկ եթե չկա, ապա որպես կանոն, մաքսային տեսուչը մաքսային արժեքը հաշվում է շուկայական արժեքից մի 20-30 տոկոս թանկ:
Էդ դեպքում պետք է մտնես բաժնի պետի՝ Արսենի մոտ, կամ օրենք թափ տաս, կամ էլ ծանոթ գցես, որ շուկայական արժեքով մաքսազերծեն:
Առաջին դեպքում, ավելի էժանով են մաքսազերծում:  :Smile:

----------

Vaio (25.10.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Ավտոմաքսատուն մտել եմ մոտ 3 տարի առաջ ու մի 2 ամիս առաջ: Ուրեմն, այն ցուցակները, որ կային 3 տարի առաջ, հիմա հազիվ դրա կեսը լիներ:
> Ցուցակներում հիմնականում այն մեքենաներն են, որոնք նախորդ տարիներին շատ են ներկրվել:
> Եթե մեքենան կա ցուցակում, ապա մաքսազերծում են ըստ ցուցակի մաքսային արժեքի:
> Իսկ եթե չկա, ապա որպես կանոն, մաքսային տեսուչը մաքսային արժեքը հաշվում է շուկայական արժեքից մի 20-30 տոկոս թանկ:
> Էդ դեպքում պետք է մտնես բաժնի պետի՝ Արսենի մոտ, կամ օրենք թափ տաս, կամ էլ ծանոթ գցես, որ շուկայական արժեքով մաքսազերծեն:
> Առաջին դեպքում, ավելի էժանով են մաքսազերծում:


Մաքսազերծման գները էլի ինչպես միշտ սայթով չկա, չէ?
Կարելիա մի օր գնալ ու հեռախոսով սաղ նկարել:

----------


## Universe

Ո՞վա տեղյակ տեանաի մաքսազերծումն ինչ արժե /թարմ ինֆո/: 2.3-2.5 մատոռ

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ո՞վա տեղյակ տեանաի մաքսազերծումն ինչ արժե /թարմ ինֆո/: 2.3-2.5 մատոռ


2007 թիվ, 2,5լ -ի համար թարմ ինֆո ունեմ` 2500$

----------

Universe (14.11.2014)

----------


## Universe

> 2007 թիվ, 2,5լ -ի համար թարմ ինֆո ունեմ` 2500$


Մերսի շատ, 2005 ի համարել նույն գինը չէ՞ երևի: Այսինքն, գնի վրա տարեթիվը չի ազդո՞ւմ

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ազդում ա, 2005 ավելի էժան կլինի, եթե էս տարի մաքսազերծես, եթե 10 տարուց հինա 42 տոկոսով ա սկսում հաշվել. չգիտեմ 2015 ին դա կհաշվեն տաս տարուց քիչ թե շատ

----------

Universe (15.11.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Ռուսաստանից Հայաստան ավտոմեքենա ներմուծելու մասին: 

Եթե Ռուսաստանից ավտոմեքենա ենք գնում և ներմուծում Հայաստան, ապա վճարում ենք ավելացված արժեքի հարկ: 
Մի տարբերակ էլ կա, երբ ԱԱՀ-ն չենք վճարում, այլ ամսական վճարում ենք 20.000 դրամ՝ առավելագույնը 2 տարով: 

Որ դեպքումա թույլատրվում ամիսը 20.000 վճարելով Հայաստանում ավտոմեքենա վարել ռուսական համարներով?

Ռուսական համարներով Հայաստանում ավտոմեքենան վարելու ժամանակ ավտոմեքենան պետք է հաշվառված լինի Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության քաղաքացիություն ունեցող անձի անունով, թե ՀՀ քաղաքացու անունով էլ կլինի?

----------


## Աթեիստ

Վերջի պարբերությունը կարդա։ 

http://armtimes.com/hy/read/79290

----------

John (11.02.2016), Vaio (12.02.2016)

----------


## insider

> Ռուսաստանից Հայաստան ավտոմեքենա ներմուծելու մասին: 
> 
> Եթե Ռուսաստանից ավտոմեքենա ենք գնում և ներմուծում Հայաստան, ապա վճարում ենք ավելացված արժեքի հարկ: 
> Մի տարբերակ էլ կա, երբ ԱԱՀ-ն չենք վճարում, այլ ամսական վճարում ենք 20.000 դրամ՝ առավելագույնը 2 տարով: 
> 
> Որ դեպքումա թույլատրվում ամիսը 20.000 վճարելով Հայաստանում ավտոմեքենա վարել ռուսական համարներով?
> 
> Ռուսական համարներով Հայաստանում ավտոմեքենան վարելու ժամանակ ավտոմեքենան պետք է հաշվառված լինի Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության քաղաքացիություն ունեցող անձի անունով, թե ՀՀ քաղաքացու անունով էլ կլինի?


Ոնց որ հանեցին ԱԱՀ-ն

----------

Vaio (27.02.2016)

----------


## Ձայնալար

2017-ից չի՞

----------


## insider

> 2017-ից չի՞


Հա, տնեց պետք ա լիներ: Բայց փաստորեն, ռուսների ասելով, գլխանց էլ պետք ա ընդհանրապես չլներ, հիմա ԱԱՀ օրենքում ուզում են փոփոխություն անեն ընդհանրապես հանեն:

----------


## John

Ինձ հետաքրքրում է ներկրված մեքենայի մաքսային արժեքի հաշվման մեխանիզմը։ Առցանց որևէ հարթակ չկա ոնց որ թե հաշվելու։

----------


## keyboard

> Ինձ հետաքրքրում է ներկրված մեքենայի մաքսային արժեքի հաշվման մեխանիզմը։ Առցանց որևէ հարթակ չկա ոնց որ թե հաշվելու։


Չկա ու տրամաբանական մեխանիզմ էլ չկա, նույն թվի նույն պարամետրերով մեքենայի մաքսատուրքի մեջ մինչև 1000$  ի տատանում կարա լինի ու ոչ մի բացատրություն կամ հիմնավորում։
Էս ա, ուզում ես ուզի, չես ուզում հետ ուղարկի ավտոն։

----------

John (17.01.2017)

----------


## John

> Չկա ու տրամաբանական մեխանիզմ էլ չկա, նույն թվի նույն պարամետրերով մեքենայի մաքսատուրքի մեջ մինչև 1000$  ի տատանում կարա լինի ու ոչ մի բացատրություն կամ հիմնավորում։
> Էս ա, ուզում ես ուզի, չես ուզում հետ ուղարկի ավտոն։


Ճիշտը Ռուսաստանւց առնելն ա հա՞ ոնց որ :Դ

----------


## keyboard

> Ճիշտը Ռուսաստանւց առնելն ա հա՞ ոնց որ :Դ


Էս պահին չէ, նախ ճամփեքը հոռի ա, հետո հետտոնական հլը փողը չի կայունացել, հետո էս պահին թանկա, հետո ամենալավ վախտը մարտ-ապրիլ, ըստ սեփական ստատիստիկայի, ամեն դեպքում ճապոնացիք էդ վախտ են զեղչ անում շատը։
Եթե սովետական չես առնելու, ուրեմ սպասելը ճիշտ ա։
Մաքսատուրք չկա, վերաձևակերպում ես անելու ու վերջ, բայց հաշվի առ, որբՌուսաստանից արդեն մաքսազերծված ես առնելու, ինչը նախատեսում ա, որ սովորականից թանկ ա լինելու  :Smile:

----------


## John

> Էս պահին չէ, նախ ճամփեքը հոռի ա, հետո հետտոնական հլը փողը չի կայունացել, հետո էս պահին թանկա, հետո ամենալավ վախտը մարտ-ապրիլ, ըստ սեփական ստատիստիկայի, ամեն դեպքում ճապոնացիք էդ վախտ են զեղչ անում շատը։
> Եթե սովետական չես առնելու, ուրեմ սպասելը ճիշտ ա։
> Մաքսատուրք չկա, վերաձևակերպում ես անելու ու վերջ, բայց հաշվի առ, որբՌուսաստանից արդեն մաքսազերծված ես առնելու, ինչը նախատեսում ա, որ սովորականից թանկ ա լինելու


Ինձ ավելի շատ էն ա հուզում, որ կոնկրետ իմանամ ի վերջո ինչքա՞ն ա կազմելու վերջնական գինը սաղ փաստաթղթաբանությունից հետո։ Ասենք Ճապոնիայից կամ Եվրոպայից պատվիրելը կարծում եմ ավելի ձեռնտու է, բայց էդ դեպքում, որ չգիտեմ թե ինչքան կարժենա մաքսազերծումը՝ չեմ ուզում ավելորդ ռիսկի դիմել )

----------


## keyboard

> Ինձ ավելի շատ էն ա հուզում, որ կոնկրետ իմանամ ի վերջո ինչքա՞ն ա կազմելու վերջնական գինը սաղ փաստաթղթաբանությունից հետո։ Ասենք Ճապոնիայից կամ Եվրոպայից պատվիրելը կարծում եմ ավելի ձեռնտու է, բայց էդ դեպքում, որ չգիտեմ թե ինչքան կարժենա մաքսազերծումը՝ չեմ ուզում ավելորդ ռիսկի դիմել )


Եթե ստանդարտ մեքենա բերես, տարածված, ռիսկդ պիտի որ 100-200$ լինի, նու սխալանքդ, սենց ասած։

----------

John (17.01.2017)

----------


## XXy

Ես մի քանի օր առաջ եմ կատարել մեքենայի մաքսազերծումը եւ այնտեղ հաշվի չեն առնվում, թե դու ինչ գին ես տվել մեքենային, միանգամից կատարում են գնահատում, որի ժամանակ հաշվի են առնում մեքենայի շարժիչի հզորությունը եւ մեքենայի արտադրման տարեթիվը։
Ուշադիր եղեք նաեւ այն տվյալներին, որը գրվում են փաստաթղթի մեջ մեքենան ներկրելիս։ Իմ փաստաթղթիս մեջ ամեն ինչ նորմալ գրված էր բացի հասցեից, որը նկատել եմ միայն մի քանի օր հետո, այն չէր համապատասխանում ոչ իմ եւ ոչ էլ վարորդի հասցեի հետ, ինչը առաջացնում է խնդիր մաքսազերծման ժամանակ։
Լավ կլինի, որ առավոտ շուտ լինեք այնտեղ։

----------


## Գնել9193

Բարև բոլորին. Որ խնդրեմ որևէ մեկը սեփական փորձից կամ թեկուզ եթե ոչ սեփական գոնե հաստատ ունեցած ինֆորմացիայից ելնելով կարա ասի mitsubishi pajero pinin io 2004-2006 1.8լ մեքենայի մաքսազերծումը ինչ կարժենա

----------


## Vaio

Բարև Ձեզ։ 

Մարդ կա, ով տեղյակ է, թե 2020 թվականի հունվարի 1-ից ինչպես է հաշվարկվելու Ֆիզիկական անձանց կողմից երրորդ երկրներից (ոչ ԵԱՏՄ) ներմուծվող ավտոտրանսպորտային միջոցների մաքսային վճարների չափը? 

Մեկ հարց ևս։ 
Եթե ավտոմեքենան ԱՄՆ-ից պատվիրվում է ոչ թե Հայաստան, այլ Վրաստան (Փոթի), արդյոք Փոթիի բեռը (կոնտեյները) ավելի շուտ կբացվի, քան կգա Հայաստան?

Շնորհակալություն։

----------

Varzor (25.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Բարև Ձեզ։ 
> 
> Մարդ կա, ով տեղյակ է, թե 2020 թվականի հունվարի 1-ից ինչպես է հաշվարկվելու Ֆիզիկական անձանց կողմից երրորդ երկրներից (ոչ ԵԱՏՄ) ներմուծվող ավտոտրանսպորտային միջոցների մաքսային վճարների չափը? 
> 
> Մեկ հարց ևս։ 
> Եթե ավտոմեքենան ԱՄՆ-ից պատվիրվում է ոչ թե Հայաստան, այլ Վրաստան (Փոթի), արդյոք Փոթիի բեռը (կոնտեյները) ավելի շուտ կբացվի, քան կգա Հայաստան?
> 
> Շնորհակալություն։


Ապ, էդ առաջին հարցն ինձ  էլ է հետաքրքրում` մեքենան երեկ եմ գնել աճուրդից  :Smile: 

Երկրորդ հարցիդ համար մի փոքր տեղեկատվություն տամ.

Անկախ նրանց, թե մեքենան ԱՄՆ-ից մինչը Հայաստան է առաքվում, թե մինչև Փոթի, միևնույն է կոնտեյները սկզբից Փոթի է գալիս: Փոթիում բեռը նոր ամրագրվում է ստացողին (տիրոջը` ով որ պիտի մեքենան սահմանից ներս մտցնի): Էդ նշանակում է, որ Փոթիում կարելի է մեքենան ստանալ ու մեկ օրում հասցնել ՀՀ, իսկ Երևան եկող կոնտեյները կարող է մի քանի օր, նույնիսկ մեկ շաբաթ և ավելի ուշ հասնել ՀՀ: Համ էլ մինչև ՀՀ փոխադրումը նաև լրացուցիչ ծախս է:
Բայց է Փոթիում կոնտեյները բացելը որոշակի ռիսկեր ունի: Դեպքեր են եղել, որ մեքենայի վրայից ինչ պետք է եղել հանել տարել են:

Ամեն դեպքում, մեքենայի բեռնափոխադրումը կազմակերպողի հետ կարելի էպայմանավորվել, որ ասենք եթե կոնտեյները Փոթի է հասնում Դեկտեմբերի 25-ին, ապա ռիսկը փակելու համար կարելի է գնալ Փոթի և հենց էնտեղ մեքենան վերցնել` չսպասել ՀՀ տեղափոխմանը:

----------

Vaio (25.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Կարողա @Lion-ին խնդրենք, լուսավորի մեզ?

----------


## Lion

Եղբայր, նեղ մասնագիտական խնդիր է ոչ իմ ոլորտից - ավելի լավ է չմեկնաբանեմ, որ ենթադրական աբներ չասեմ...

----------


## Vaio

> Ամեն դեպքում, մեքենայի բեռնափոխադրումը կազմակերպողի հետ կարելի էպայմանավորվել, որ ասենք եթե կոնտեյները Փոթի է հասնում Դեկտեմբերի 25-ին, ապա ռիսկը փակելու համար կարելի է գնալ Փոթի և հենց էնտեղ մեքենան վերցնել` չսպասել ՀՀ տեղափոխմանը:


Փոխադրողը ասումա, որ կոնտեյների մեջ գտնվող բոլոր ավտոմեքենաների տերերը պետքա համաձայն լինեն, որպեսզի Փոթիում բացենք։ 
Եթե նույնիսկ մեկը համաձայն չեղավ` չենք կարա Փոթիում բացենք։

Հենց վտանգը էտա, որ կարողա դեկտեմբերի վերջ գա Վրաստան ու Վրաստանում ձգձգվելու պատճառով Հայաստան գա արդեն 2020 թվականին։

----------


## Vaio

Իսկ ինչ կարծիք կա, եթե դեկտեմբերին Փոթիում լիքը հայկական կոնտեյներներ լինեն, կարողա ՀՀ կառավարությունը էտ հարցով դիմի Վրաստանի կառավարությանը, որպեսզի հայկական  բեռները շուտ թողեն ուղարկվի Հայաստան։

----------


## Gayl

> Երկրորդ հարցիդ համար մի փոքր տեղեկատվություն տամ.
> 
> Անկախ նրանց, թե մեքենան ԱՄՆ-ից մինչը Հայաստան է առաքվում, թե մինչև Փոթի, միևնույն է կոնտեյները սկզբից Փոթի է գալիս: Փոթիում բեռը նոր ամրագրվում է ստացողին (տիրոջը` ով որ պիտի մեքենան սահմանից ներս մտցնի): Էդ նշանակում է, որ Փոթիում կարելի է մեքենան ստանալ ու մեկ օրում հասցնել ՀՀ, իսկ Երևան եկող կոնտեյները կարող է մի քանի օր, նույնիսկ մեկ շաբաթ և ավելի ուշ հասնել ՀՀ: Համ էլ մինչև ՀՀ փոխադրումը նաև լրացուցիչ ծախս է:
> Բայց է Փոթիում կոնտեյները բացելը որոշակի ռիսկեր ունի: Դեպքեր են եղել, որ մեքենայի վրայից ինչ պետք է եղել հանել տարել են:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, մեքենայի բեռնափոխադրումը կազմակերպողի հետ կարելի էպայմանավորվել, որ ասենք եթե կոնտեյները Փոթի է հասնում Դեկտեմբերի 25-ին, ապա ռիսկը փակելու համար կարելի է գնալ Փոթի և հենց էնտեղ մեքենան վերցնել` չսպասել ՀՀ տեղափոխմանը:


Քեզ սխալ ինֆո են տվել։ Մեքենան եկավ Փոթի պիտի սպասես, որպեսզի այն նավից դուրս հանվի ու նոր կարող ես այն ստանալ։ Էս պահին հերթերի պատճառով էդ պրոցեսը տևում է 20-30 օր կամ ավելի շատ։ Իսկ փակ կանտերով շատ ավելի արագ է, չգիտեմ ինչու են փակ կանտերին առավելություն տալիս, բայց փաստացի այդպես է։ Ուրեմն օգոստոսի 4 ին իմ 2 մեքենաները հասան փոթի, մեկը բացով, իսկ մյուսը փակով։ Փակը 12 օր առաջ մտավ Երևան, իսկ էն մեկը մի ժամ առաջ եմ ստացել։ 
Դեկտեմբերին ավելի մեծ հերթեր են լինելու ու ավելորդ ռիսկից խուսափելու համար ճիշտ կանեք փակ կանտերով բերել տաք։

----------

Vaio (25.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Եղբայր, նեղ մասնագիտական խնդիր է ոչ իմ ոլորտից - ավելի լավ է չմեկնաբանեմ, որ ենթադրական աբներ չասեմ...


Ապ, խոսքը Հունվարից սպասվող մաքսային փոփոխությունների մասին է։
Դրանք ինչ-որ օրենքի կամ որոշման հիման վա պիտի լինեն չէ՞։ Կարող ես հուշել, թե որտեղի՞ց գտնենք։

----------


## Varzor

> Քեզ սխալ ինֆո են տվել։ Մեքենան եկավ Փոթի պիտի սպասես, որպեսզի այն նավից դուրս հանվի ու նոր կարող ես այն ստանալ։ Էս պահին հերթերի պատճառով էդ պրոցեսը տևում է 20-30 օր կամ ավելի շատ։ Իսկ փակ կանտերով շատ ավելի արագ է, չգիտեմ ինչու են փակ կանտերին առավելություն տալիս, բայց փաստացի այդպես է։ Ուրեմն օգոստոսի 4 ին իմ 2 մեքենաները հասան փոթի, մեկը բացով, իսկ մյուսը փակով։ Փակը 12 օր առաջ մտավ Երևան, իսկ էն մեկը մի ժամ առաջ եմ ստացել։ 
> Դեկտեմբերին ավելի մեծ հերթեր են լինելու ու ավելորդ ռիսկից խուսափելու համար ճիշտ կանեք փակ կանտերով բերել տաք։


Ապ, սխալ ինֆո չեն տվել՝ հենց փակ կոնտեյներով էլ բերում եմ  :Smile:  Փակ կոնտեյներից կարող եմ հենց Փոթիում ստանալ՝ չսպասել Երևան ժամանմանը։

----------


## Varzor

> Փոխադրողը ասումա, որ կոնտեյների մեջ գտնվող բոլոր ավտոմեքենաների տերերը պետքա համաձայն լինեն, որպեսզի Փոթիում բացենք։ 
> Եթե նույնիսկ մեկը համաձայն չեղավ` չենք կարա Փոթիում բացենք։
> 
> Հենց վտանգը էտա, որ կարողա դեկտեմբերի վերջ գա Վրաստան ու Վրաստանում ձգձգվելու պատճառով Հայաստան գա արդեն 2020 թվականին։


Դե զուտ մեր պարագայում՝ համաձայն ենք։ Բոլորս էլ գիտակցում ենք, որ ուշացման ռիսկ կա։ Ու եթե Դեկտեմբերի երկրորդ կեսին հասավ Փոթի, կգնանք այնտեղից վերցնելու։

----------


## Gayl

> Ապ, սխալ ինֆո չեն տվել՝ հենց փակ կոնտեյներով էլ բերում եմ  Փակ կոնտեյներից կարող եմ հենց Փոթիում ստանալ՝ չսպասել Երևան ժամանմանը։


Մի քիչ չեմ հավատում, որ տենց բան կարաս անես։ Փակ կոնտերն ուզում էի Գյումրիում կանգնացնեի չկարողացա, ասացին մինչև Երևան իրավունք չունենք բացենք։

----------


## Varzor

> Մի քիչ չեմ հավատում, որ տենց բան կարաս անես։ Փակ կոնտերն ուզում էի Գյումրիում կանգնացնեի չկարողացա, ասացին մինչև Երևան իրավունք չունենք բացենք։


Ապեր, մինչև Փոթի բեռը գալիս է փոխադրող ընկերության անունով՝ տրանզիտ։ Փոթիում փոխադրող ընկերությունը բեռը ստանում է և անվանափոխելով ստացողին ուղարկում Հայաստան՝ ստացողն է մաքսազերծումը կատարում։
Բնականաբար, Փոթիում ստանալուց ու անվանափոխելուց հետո փոխադրող ընկերությունը բեռը կարող է հանձնել անմիջապես ստացողին։ Քանի որ էդ կոնտեյների պարունակության բոլոր տերերը համաձայն են և ներկա են լինելու, ապա որևէ խնդիր չպիտի լինի։
Կարճ ասած՝ քանի դեռ բեռը փոխադրող ընկերության տրամադրության տակ է միշտ էլ կարող է հանձնել պատվիրատուին։ Երկու բացառությամբ՝ կոնտեյների պարունակության բոլոր տերերը պիտի ներկա լինեն բացման ժամանակ, ՀՀ սահմանից ներս իրավունք չունեն բացելու և մեքենան հանելու, քանի դեռ մաքսային զննում չի անցել։ Կարծում եմ հենց այս պատճառներով էլ քեզ չեն թողել Գյումրիում կոնտեյներ բացես։

----------


## Lion

> Ապ, խոսքը Հունվարից սպասվող մաքսային փոփոխությունների մասին է։
> Դրանք ինչ-որ օրենքի կամ որոշման հիման վա պիտի լինեն չէ՞։ Կարող ես հուշել, թե որտեղի՞ց գտնենք։


Չեմ խորացել, չեմ ուզում սխալ բան ասել  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (27.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Էս հարցում մեր կառավարության "տյոմնի" խաղալը հեչ սրտովս չի:
Բայց ֆիննախից արդեն ֆացեբոկյան նորություններ կան.
Նախարարության պաշտոնական կայքում ոչ մի նյութ չգտա, բայց հենց սկզբնաղբյուրը լավ բաներ չի ասում:
Ընդ որում ոչ միայն մեքենաների պահով:
Ըստ էդ նյութերի, օրինակ 2016թ. արտադրության 1.5լ աշխատանքային ծավալով շարժիչ ունեցող մեքենան 2020թ.-ին ներմուծելու դեպքում անհրաժեշտ է վճարել 2.5 x 1500=3750 Եվրո  :Shok: 

Ի դեպ, ով կասի, ինչ կապ ունի Եվրոն ԵՏՄ-ի հետ???

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ժողովուրդ, ինչ որ մեկդ տեղյա՞կ եք եթե կոնկրետ մեդելը ՊԵԿ–ի սայթում չկա, ո՞նց կարող ենք մաքսազերծման գինը իմանալ։

----------

